# Middle movement of my latest brass quintet piece



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

I just had the premiere performance (I'm hoping for more in the next few years) of my three movement work for brass quintet a month ago and here's that ad hoc ensemble's recording of the slow movement. The outer movements were played well, but not quite well enough as an established ensemble would most likely do, so I prefer not to share those.

Next to my choral pieces this is as melodic and populist in a quasi-Americana style as I will probably ever do. So you can decide before listening whether it's your cup o' tea or not.

View attachment Adagio.mp3


----------



## Truckload (Feb 15, 2012)

This is a wonderful work. The harmonies are very appealing. My first instrument was cello, but later in life I played trombone and euphonium for 15 years. One reason the piece works well in my opinion, is that the writing is "characteristic" for the instruments. You give the brass the chance to express beauty of tone. Also, brass works very well for contrapuntal textures, as your piece demonstrates. 

You should be very proud of this piece.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

I am proud, Truckload. Especially that the piece fits the instruments quite well. It was a pleasure to attend their rehearsal of the entire three-movement piece. I could immediately tell they would do well. And although I decided not to share here their minor blemished outer movements, I did want to share their near-perfect live performance recording of the Adagio movement.

And I have to share with you what one of the other composers who attended the concert and knew I played trumpet. He said "_Image that, a brass player wrote something that works wonderfully for a brass quintet_"


----------

